

Any enterprise coders converting from or to Java? - jebblue

I&#x27;m curious with Java 8 out now, are there enterprise coders reading HN who are considering converting projects in production either to or from Java?
======
BjoernKW
Most likely not. That's not how decisions in enterprise environments work.
Those decisions take a while (i.e. years to even decades) anyway.

That said Java 8 might have some nice improvements productivity-wise but
that's one of the least important criteria in enterprise environments.

